# καμένος ή καμμένος;



## nickel (Apr 20, 2012)

Προσοχή, το ερώτημα δεν περιέχει «ή Καμμένος», γιατί τότε παραγίνεται εύκολο για τους περισσότερους.

Επειδή πάντως αυτή η προεκλογική περίοδος μπορεί να μας στραβώσει ποικιλοτρόπως, ας προστατεύσουμε την ορθογραφία μας από την ανορθογραφία του κ. Καμμένου και όλων των άλλων Καμμένων που κυκλοφορούν με –μμ–.

Το αρχαίο *καίω* είχε παθητική μετοχή *κεκαυμένος*. Ξέρετε σίγουρα τη _διακεκαυμένη ζώνη_ (torrid zone).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tropics

Στο λεξικό του Κριαρά (για τα μεσαιωνικά ελληνικά), στο λήμμα _καίω_, λέει για τη μετοχή:

H μετοχή παρακειμένου συνήθως στον τύπο _κα(η)μένος_ ως επίθ. =
1) Ταλαιπωρημένος: _καμένη από την δίψα _(Διήγ. παιδ. 244). 
2) Δυστυχισμένος, αξιολύπητος: _η καημένη μου καρδιά _(Πανώρ. B´ 374). 
3) Κακός, άτυχος: _η τύχη μου η καμένη _(Σαχλ., Aφήγ. 604). 
4) Ερεθισμένος: _σκευασία ωφέλιμος … εις κεκαυμένην χολήν _(Iατροσ. κώδ. לκβ´). 
5) Συμπαθητικός: _τα ’λαφάκια τα καημένα _(Bοσκοπ. 6). 
H μτχ. παρκ. κα(η)μένη ως τοπων.: (Πορτολ. A 861 και κριτ. υπ). 
[αρχ. _καίω_. Ο τ. _κάβγω _στο Meursius (_καύγειν_). O τ. _κάφτω_ και σήμ. ποντ. H λ., ο τ. _καίγω_ και η μτχ. _καημένος_ και σήμ.]
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/medieval_greek/kriaras/search.html?lq=14215

Κάποιοι κάπου κάποτε (αν έχετε την καλοσύνη μού λέτε πώς και πότε) έφτιαξαν το _καμμένος_ (από το _καβμένος_;) που διατηρείται σε επώνυμα. Το σωστό είναι _καμένος_ όταν δεν έχουμε επώνυμο.

Και με την ευκαιρία: _καημένος_ ή _καϋμένος_ (!) > _*καημένος*_.

Επιμελώς αποφεύγω κάθε λογοπαίγνιο που μου τυραννά το νου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 20, 2012)

Φυσικά καμένος και καημένος. Το δεύτερο είχε παίξει σαν ερώτηση και στο Ομιλείτε Ελληνικά (την βήτα βερζιόν).


----------



## Thanasis_P (Apr 20, 2012)

Πιστεύω ότι η εκδοχή "καϋμένος" μη απέχοντας ετυμολογικά από το "κεκαυμένος" (όπως και καύμα, καύσωνας) δε θα έπρεπε να θεωρείται λανθασμένη. Παρόλο που το "καημένος" το βλέπω πολύ πιο συχνά (και το γράφω), το αισθάνομαι πιο μακριά από τις λέξεις "εκάην" ή "κεκαγημένος".


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2012)

Θεωρείται (βλέπε γι' αυτό και το ΕΛΝΕΓ) ότι αφετηρία του _καημένος_ και του _καημού_ είναι το θέμα _καη_- του παθητικού αορίστου _κάηκα_ (αρχ. _εκάην_).


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> Προσοχή, το ερώτημα δεν περιέχει «ή Καμμένος», γιατί τότε παραγίνεται εύκολο για τους περισσότερους.
> 
> Επειδή πάντως αυτή η προεκλογική περίοδος μπορεί να μας στραβώσει ποικιλοτρόπως, ας προστατεύσουμε την ορθογραφία μας από την ανορθογραφία του κ. Καμμένου και όλων των άλλων Καμμένων που κυκλοφορούν με –μμ–.



Αν επιτρέπεται, γιατί ανορθογραφία, έχει ορθογραφία ένα επώνυμο; Ο Κώστας *Παληός* π.χ. ήταν ανορθόγραφος; Εκτός αν είναι σχήμα λόγου.


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2012)

Σε σχέση με το επίθετο _καμένος_ και την ορθογραφία που έχει επικρατήσει και διδάσκεται, το επώνυμο _Καμμένος_ περιέχει ανορθογραφία που μπορεί να δημιουργήσει προβλήματα. Το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχουμε με το επώνυμο _Γαρύφαλλος_, που διατηρεί την παλιά ορθογραφία της λέξης, ενώ σήμερα η σχολική ορθογραφία θέλει να γράφουμε _γαρίφαλο_. Δεν είναι τα μόνα, αλλά είναι από τις περιπτώσεις που δημιουργούν τα περισσότερα προβλήματα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 20, 2012)

Φυσικά και δεν νοείται ανορθογραφία όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με επώνυμα (http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10027-Dear-Papas&p=135005&viewfull=1#post135005). Βλ. σχετ. και _Εισαγωγή στην ελληνική ονοματολογία_ υπό Χ.Π. Συμεωνίδη (Θεσσαλονίκη, 1992).


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2012)

Ανορθογραφία είναι επίσης όταν το επώνυμο του αρχηγού των Ανεξάρτητων Ελλήνων το γράφουμε _Καμένος_ όπως το επίθετο _καμένος_.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 26, 2012)

Ο ίδιος ο Καμμένος είπε ότι το επώνυμό του προέρχεται από το «κάμμενος» που σημαίνει πέτρα. 
http://www.skai.gr/player/TV/?MMID=227635 (στο 09:36)


----------



## skam (Sep 27, 2013)

Έτυχε να δω μια ανάρτηση σε τουίτερ που αποδίδεται στην Ρεπούση και γράφει τον Καμμένο με ένα μ. Από περιέργεια έψαξα να βρω πως είναι η ορθογραφία της λέξεης και βρήκα ότι αφενός η λέξη στην νεοελληνική γράφεται με ένα μ, και αφετέρου η καταγωγή του ονόματος είναι πιθανόν ξενική. 
Αναρωτιέμαι λοιπόν αν ένα όνομα που ξεκίνησε να γράφεται με ένα ορισμένο τρόπο, θα ήταν σκόπιμο να γραφεί με άλλον όταν έχουμε στοιχεία που να συνηγορούν προς αυτό και αν δικαιολογείται η απλοποίηση της γραφής στα ονόματα και ποιος το καθορίζει. 

Στο ίδιο τουίτερ η Ρεπούση φέρεται να έγραψε το ό,τι χωρίς κόμμα σε πρόταση που ήθελε κόμμα. Δεν αμφιβάλω ότι δεν είναι στην ίδια κατάσταση άγνοιας με μένα, που το γράφω πάντα χωρίς "," αλλά τελικά είναι ένα λάθος (σολικισμός νομίζω ότι λέγεται) που τείνει να γίνει αποδεκτό την γραφή μας, ή μένει κατακριτέο;


----------



## Earion (Sep 27, 2013)

Γιατί είναι ξενικό το Καμ(μ)ένος; Πού το βρήκαν αυτό; Κανονικότατη μετοχή του _καίω _είναι. Απλά, επειδή παλαιότερα υπολόγιζαν ένα εξαφανισμένο δίγαμμα, το έγραφαν με δύο μ, ενώ τώρα με ένα.

Γενικά στα ονοματεπώνυμα σεβόμαστε τη μορφή που καθιερώθηκε από το χρόνο, υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι έτσι το θέλει και ο άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενος. Γι' αυτό γράφουμε Πικραμμένος (Παναγιώτης, πρώην πρωθυπουργός), Αντύπας (παρά το ότι προέρχεται από τον μάρτυρα Αντίπατρο), Καλληώρας (που απλοποιήθηκε σε Καλιόρας, Σκαλιόρας, Καλιόρης) και άλλα, που θα τα θυμηθώ αργότερα ...


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 27, 2013)

Επίσης γράφουμε Μάνος Χατζιδάκις και Μανόλης Τριανταφυλλίδης.


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Τα ονόματα, όπως ήδη είπαν κι οι αποπάνω, ανήκουν στα απολιθώματα, όχι μόνο στην ελληνική γλώσσα. Γιατί υπάρχουν τόσοι Taylor όταν ο ράφτης γράφεται πια tailor;


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2022)

Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι παλιότερα ο _καμένος_ ήταν _κεκαυμένος_.

Το *Στρατηγικόν του Κεκαυμένου* αποτελεί συμβουλευτικό εγχειρίδιο πάνω σε στρατιωτικά και πολιτικά θέματα [...] Συγγραφέας τού έργου είναι, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, ο Βυζαντινός στρατηγός Κατακαλών Κεκαυμένος (άγνωστο ποιος από τους δύο που μαρτυρούνται με αυτό το όνομα), αρμενογεωργιανής καταγωγής, ο οποίος μετά την αποστρατεία του ζούσε στα κτήματά του στη Β. Ελλάδα. 





Στρατηγικόν του Κεκαυμένου - Βικιπαίδεια







el.wikipedia.org


----------

